# Help with DIY sump



## redshark (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey all,

I need help building a sump for my 180 gal that's currently got a canister filter and three internal filters, however, my current fish stock seems to need more as these filters are getting clogged alot quicker than usual. The sump I want to use is an empty 2 foot tank, it doesn't have to be perfect and its only for additional filtration but I'd like to use this tank as I currently don't have the spare cash to get a bigger empty tank to use... I've got the overflow design sorted by going through various youtube videos and came across one that will work perfectly, my question is how do I section off the tank to get it to hold different media and such, I'm a total newb when it comes to sumps but I do have a 3000LPH submersible pump to use with it, the only thing I have to do now is stick in the dividing pieces using silicone but I have no idea on where to place them...

I'd really appreciate any help/advice/sketches,etc that would help me out with this! thanks in advance people!


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Silicon from hardware stores lowes has 8x10 plastic sheets for $2 a peice . Measure silicon wait 24 hrs water test re silicon. I just built A 3 chamber 10g sump for my 55. I'm just going to but am overflow from my lfs since the one I made for $6 leaked. my set up was Water into 1st media then under 1st partion into second chamber with bio balls. Then into holes and thru another filter media before hitting my 286 gph pump back to the tank . Remember on your return put a hole in the line above the water line, in case of power outage it won't suck your tanl into your filter.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Also check out saltwater section as they are the ones who normally use sumps


----------



## redshark (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks for the info stanley! will check out that forum


----------

